# Shrimps?



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been to Big Al's, PJs in Scarb, and Mississauga, and have only seen Ghost/Amano(sp?) Shrimps.

Does anyone know of any places that may sell Red Cherry Shrimp, Crystal Red?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

arktixan said:


> I've been to Big Al's, PJs in Scarb, and Mississauga, and have only seen Ghost/Amano(sp?) Shrimps.
> 
> Does anyone know of any places that may sell Red Cherry Shrimp, Crystal Red?


Check jamesren's thread, he sells both cherries and crystal reds, beats any price you'll find at a fishstore.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

jon021 said:


> Check jamesren's thread, he sells both cherries and crystal reds, beats any price you'll find at a fishstore.


Yea i've seen his thread amazing prices, will probably go after him one day, I was just curious if anyone has seen them for sale in stores..


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*crystal reds*



arktixan said:


> Yea i've seen his thread amazing prices, will probably go after him one day, I was just curious if anyone has seen them for sale in stores..


I think I saw Crystal reds at BA Scarborough last week for 4 or 5$ each...
Compared to James' much nicer ones at 10/25$ - you can't really compare.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

arktixan said:


> Yea i've seen his thread amazing prices, will probably go after him one day, I was just curious if anyone has seen them for sale in stores..


BA scarb has crystal reds and crystal blacks, I believe they go for about $5.99 each or 3 for $15 - they're all pretty low grade and people have had issues with their survival rate. They also occassionally stock cherries and orange shrimp but again their prices are going to be much higher.

Lucky's aquarium, located at steeles and kennedy inside Market Village regularly carries cherry shrimp for $2.99 each i think, crystal reds are $5, and they recently had some bumblebee shrimp for $3 each, or 4 for $10

Aquapets has cherry shrimp for $2.99, and crystal reds for 5.99-6.99


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

teemee said:


> I think I saw Crystal reds at BA Scarborough last week for 4 or 5$ each...
> Compared to James' much nicer ones at 10/25$ - you can't really compare.


I'd definitely go with james' crystal reds, the ones i got from him are doing very well and are breeding. I know james' also has some yellow shrimp, he'll probably start selling them once he gets his colony going. I've actually got 1 berried female and a couple saddled so i should have a stable population soon.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome Thanks alot guys.

Another quick question, beats starting another thread... 
a hot spot to buy moss?
looking for Xmas, Flame, Taiwan.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

arktixan said:


> Awesome Thanks alot guys.
> 
> Another quick question, beats starting another thread...
> a hot spot to buy moss?
> looking for Xmas, Flame, Taiwan.


James should have some flame moss, jimmyjam has taiwan moss. The only place i've seen xmas moss is at menageries.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

jon021 said:


> James should have some flame moss, jimmyjam has taiwan moss. The only place i've seen xmas moss is at menageries.


Cool. Thanks for the help again, greatly appreciated 
I went to this place in Mississauga called Dragon Aquarium right beside Big Al's, they had moss in water bottles, labeled X-Moss, Java Moss... turns out its just Java.
I think said this in my Journal entry .


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

James may also have Fissidens.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look for cherry shrimps here: Scarborough | Cherry shrimp, albino BN Pleco and plants
He usually has java moss and Riccia for sale.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Look for cherry shrimps here: Scarborough | Cherry shrimp, albino BN Pleco and plants
> He usually has java moss and Riccia for sale.


+1 Picked up some shrimp from Jeff and you can't go wrong at all. Met a very nice guy who taught me quite a lot of things.


----------



## joey1234 (Jan 4, 2010)

arktixan said:


> Cool. Thanks for the help again, greatly appreciated
> I went to this place in Mississauga called Dragon Aquarium right beside Big Al's, they had moss in water bottles, labeled X-Moss, Java Moss... turns out its just Java.
> I think said this in my Journal entry .


I've only had bad experiences with Dragon Aquarium, whenever I buy a plant there it's usually infested with bugs, moreso than Hornworts I buy from PetSmart, but I guess that's why we have quarantine tanks. I called in and asked if they buy from local breeders, and I asked how much they would buy Tequila guppies for. They told me they sold them for $1 each and 2 for $2 (Pure bullshit, excuse the language), I granted them the dubious luxury of assuming that they marked the price down. I asked how much they would buy Red Cherries for and they said that they also sell them for $1 each. Both prices were obviously lowered to try and get me to sell them livestock for literally peanuts.

I must talk about their shrimp care, it was about a month ago that they sold Crystal Reds for $3 (amazing price, I bought 2, both died within 2 days), the tank water was filthy and when one of the sales associates tried to net some out, he dropped a few on the floor and threw them back into the tank.

They have an invertebrate titled "Algae-Eating Shrimp" which at first glance looks like an Asian Filter (Bamboo, rock, or whatever you call it) shrimp, but they're actually Singapore Shrimp (also called Flower Shrimp).

Crystal reds there have been marked up to like $6 each and 2 for $10.

I'm probably never going to go back to Dragon Aquarium again.

If you're looking for shrimp, you can check out Big Al's, call in first and find out when their last shipment was. Last time I went, they were out of Red Cherries and their crystal reds were C grade. There's also Aquatic Kingdom which is relative nearby (around a 3 minute drive from Big Al's), they had a tank of Red Cherries which was sold out. I visited last week and asked about Red Cherries one of the employees or the owner (I think the owner) refused to sell them to me because a bunch died during shipping and he didn't want to sell a bad product. If you do go to Aquatic Kingdom, you should look at the komodo dragon-sized reptile they have in a cage, it's pretty cool.

** When you do buy shrimp, ask them to put a bit of string or elastic into the bag as shrimp like to cling onto things. This should reduce stress slightly during transportation.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll be bringing in some blue tiger's with my Indonesia order at the beginning of May. Price is still TBD, but will be very competitive for this very rare and awesome looking shrimp. PM if interested.


----------



## Sugah (Dec 4, 2008)

teemee said:


> I think I saw Crystal reds at BA Scarborough last week for 4 or 5$ each...
> Compared to James' much nicer ones at 10/25$ - you can't really compare.


I have to totally agree; I just bought CRS from James (jamesren) this Friday and I am more than pleased... Here is one of the specimens he sold me (pardon the terrible photo job... I think it's pretty good from a blackberry )

The thing I really liked about his shrimp is that they quickly adapted to my snowball tank, just like he said that his shrimp are acclimatized to Toronto waters.

I went to Lucky's and Big Al's Scarborough last week; @ Lucky's I saw cherries, crystal red, orange, red nose, and amano I think, and then at Big Al's I saw crystal red, i think crystal black, orange, amano, whisker, and vampire shrimp. At best, the crystal reds / blacks were B grade, and they did not come cheap. Best bet is to buy from the forum


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

joey1234 said:


> I've only had bad experiences with Dragon Aquarium, whenever I buy a plant there it's usually infested with bugs, moreso than Hornworts I buy from PetSmart, but I guess that's why we have quarantine tanks. I called in and asked if they buy from local breeders, and I asked how much they would buy Tequila guppies for. They told me they sold them for $1 each and 2 for $2 (Pure bullshit, excuse the language), I granted them the dubious luxury of assuming that they marked the price down. I asked how much they would buy Red Cherries for and they said that they also sell them for $1 each. Both prices were obviously lowered to try and get me to sell them livestock for literally peanuts.
> 
> I must talk about their shrimp care, it was about a month ago that they sold Crystal Reds for $3 (amazing price, I bought 2, both died within 2 days), the tank water was filthy and when one of the sales associates tried to net some out, he dropped a few on the floor and threw them back into the tank.
> 
> ...


I actually was at Big Al's Mississauga, on April1st, suckered myself into buying 3 shrimps.... 3 for $12... i thought I would try it up... cant hurt, not like I paid for it... hehehe...

while at Big Al's they had Orange Bumble Bee, and Vampire shrimp!
my main goal was just buying substrate, which of course I got.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Sugah said:


> I have to totally agree; I just bought CRS from James (jamesren) this Friday and I am more than pleased... Here is one of the specimens he sold me (pardon the terrible photo job... I think it's pretty good from a blackberry )
> 
> The thing I really liked about his shrimp is that they quickly adapted to my snowball tank, just like he said that his shrimp are acclimatized to Toronto waters.
> 
> I went to Lucky's and Big Al's Scarborough last week; @ Lucky's I saw cherries, crystal red, orange, red nose, and amano I think, and then at Big Al's I saw crystal red, i think crystal black, orange, amano, whisker, and vampire shrimp. At best, the crystal reds / blacks were B grade, and they did not come cheap. Best bet is to buy from the forum


Yes I will def be buying from James, they are some amazing quality shrimp there  i'll have to PM him, once my plants arrive, an get a little more established.


----------



## joey1234 (Jan 4, 2010)

arktixan said:


> I actually was at Big Al's Mississauga, on April1st, suckered myself into buying 3 shrimps.... 3 for $12... i thought I would try it up... cant hurt, not like I paid for it... hehehe...
> 
> while at Big Al's they had Orange Bumble Bee, and Vampire shrimp!
> my main goal was just buying substrate, which of course I got.


I never knew they had the vampire shrimp at that location. I called in and asked if they had red cherries, the conversation was like:

"Do you guys have any red cherry shrimp in stock?"

"I'm not sure let me go check."
[He goes and checks]

"Nope sorry"

"Do you know when you're getting your next shipment in?"

"No I don't, sorry. We have crystal red shrimp though, they look almost the same"

At that moment, I burst out into laughter.

I've had extremely bad luck when shopping for shrimp at Big Al's. I had 3 red cherries in a tank, all of them female so I decide to go and buy some more. So I go to Big Al's, I bought 9 red cherries when they had the 3 for $5 sale, they were all still young, none of them were sexually mature yet. A few weeks later (about a week ago) I realized that the remaining 8 (1 died) turned out to all be female. Of course it's not the store's fault, it's just a bit unfortunate.
I saw the Bumblebees, I don't know why anyone would stock their tank with those rather than the crystal reds. I noticed that they also have Amanos, they're on the other side of the store and titled "Japonica Shrimp". They're pretty big, like 1.5 inch the last time I saw.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

joey1234 said:


> I've had extremely bad luck when shopping for shrimp at Big Al's. I had 3 red cherries in a tank, all of them female so I decide to go and buy some more. So I go to Big Al's, I bought 9 red cherries when they had the 3 for $5 sale, they were all still young, none of them were sexually mature yet. A few weeks later (about a week ago) I realized that the remaining 8 (1 died) turned out to all be female. Of course it's not the store's fault, it's just a bit unfortunate.
> .


You are not unfortunate. You would be very lucky to find a male buy from store. The cherries from fish store amost all females. I think the supplyer They do it on purpose at early years. Then just because the nice colour of females.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

jamesren said:


> You are not unfortunate. You would be very lucky to find a male buy from store. The cherries from fish store amost all females. I think the supplyer They do it on purpose at early years. Then just because the nice colour of females.


Does that include Crystal Reds or just red cherries? I've been looking at getting some crystal reds for a small 2.5G shrimp tank that I'm preparing.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Crystal red not easy to tell until breeding size. so buy from store or from me you got both male and female.


----------



## Jdavid (Jun 23, 2015)

*Hi*

Try shrimp feaver at midland and finch in Scarborough


----------

